# New 2010 280Rs!



## WERA976 (Feb 13, 2010)

We just took delivery of a brand new 2010 280RS this past Saturday!




























We haven't camped in it yet (gotta wait a few weeks for that), but we're excited to!

Love the site, love the information I get here.

I do have 2 questions: Can we sleep in the rear king bed slide when it's retracted, or do we have to extend it to sleep on it? Is there a good guide on here on how to de-winterize a trailer prior to the first camp of the year?

Thank you.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Congrats on your purchase. I have no doubt you will really enjoy it.

For all the prior year Outbacks with rear slide, having any weight in the slide when it is in is a no-no. The front end guides on the ceiling are just that, guides, not supports. There are a few posts you could search for where other members have built their own supports that go between the bottom of the slide out and the floor. Short of doing that you run the risk of ripping the front guides out.

There are also posts on de-winterizing. Just search for them.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I think we need clarification from Keystone on the Sleeping with the bed in deal. On the old beds, the answer was no, but the new self supporting beds have dealers saying sure. I checked out a new 250RS last month at the trailer show and was impressed with the reinforcements to the rear wall to have the bed self supporting. I guess, I don't know the answer to this one yet....


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Can't help you with the question about the slide out, never saw one of them in use before. I would assume that you could use it without sliding it out, but don't take my word for it.

As far as "springerizing", it's just the opposite of "winterizing". Check to make sure the low point caps are on and the cap is on the water tank drain. Put the plug in the hot water heater. Partially fill the water tank and the add 1/4 cup of bleach in a gallon of water and finish filling the tank. Make sure that all of the faucets are closed and then turn on the water pump. Open the faucets one at a time until all of the pink is gone. Open the hot tank bypass and fill the water heater. Allow everything to sit overnight to sanitize the tanks and lines. Make sure the black and gray tanks valves are closed and run the water thru each faucet for several minutes to flush any settlement out. Drain water tank and flush with water and then refill. Run water again to get rid of most of the Cl taste and them you're good to go. Add chemicals to the black tank if you use them and I usually add some to the gray tanks just to keep them fresh. Vacuum and dust, add food and clean bed sheets and go camping.

If you can, I would try some driveway camping for a night to see what is needed for your first real trip. If you can't do that, camp some place close to a place to get what you forgot, there is always something.

Above all, have fun and enjoy camping.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

When we bought the 2008, I asked the dealer about using the slide out in the in position. He said no problem. I didn't trust that after reading threads here and called Keystone. They said no way. The next time I was in at the dealer, I told them about the phone call. They were in shock to hear you couldn't sleep in the slide out when it is in. Apparently, they had been telling customers they could do that for quite some time.

In this case, I would give Keystone a call.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

CONGRATS!! and I ahve to say I love the Russet interior. Of course I could be a little biased as The Abi-one has the russet interior too!!


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

Lmbevard said:


> Can't help you with the question about the slide out, never saw one of them in use before. I would assume that you could use it without sliding it out, but don't take my word for it.
> 
> As far as "springerizing", it's just the opposite of "winterizing". Check to make sure the low point caps are on and the cap is on the water tank drain. Put the plug in the hot water heater. Partially fill the water tank and the add 1/4 cup of bleach in a gallon of water and finish filling the tank. Make sure that all of the faucets are closed and then turn on the water pump. Open the faucets one at a time until all of the pink is gone. Open the hot tank bypass and fill the water heater. Allow everything to sit overnight to sanitize the tanks and lines. Make sure the black and gray tanks valves are closed and run the water thru each faucet for several minutes to flush any settlement out. Drain water tank and flush with water and then refill. Run water again to get rid of most of the Cl taste and them you're good to go. Add chemicals to the black tank if you use them and I usually add some to the gray tanks just to keep them fresh. Vacuum and dust, add food and clean bed sheets and go camping.
> 
> ...


Simple and well said...

Welcome!!!


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

I called Keystone and asked about sleeping in the rear slide while it was in and they said no way, only use the slide when it was extended. I have a new 210RS that we got in late nov. Good luck i know that you will enjoy your new Outback.


----------



## socialstudiesmom (Nov 1, 2005)

Have fun! And the driveway camping really is a good idea!


----------



## SouthLa26RS (Jul 10, 2006)

Congratulations

That is a very nice OB.


----------



## Red Beard (Feb 13, 2010)

Seems odd to me that you can not sleep on the "new" 09/10 slide when closed since Keystone is saying that the slide can support just over 1000lbs open or closed.


----------



## WERA976 (Feb 13, 2010)

danny285 said:


> I called Keystone and asked about sleeping in the rear slide while it was in and they said no way, only use the slide when it was extended. I have a new 210RS that we got in late nov. Good luck i know that you will enjoy your new Outback.


Can you tell me what number you called? I want to call and find out for myself. It would really, really help us out, to not have to open the slide if we just need to lay-over, like in a parking lot or something.

Thank you.


----------



## Red Beard (Feb 13, 2010)

WERA976 said:


> I called Keystone and asked about sleeping in the rear slide while it was in and they said no way, only use the slide when it was extended. I have a new 210RS that we got in late nov. Good luck i know that you will enjoy your new Outback.


Can you tell me what number you called? I want to call and find out for myself. It would really, really help us out, to not have to open the slide if we just need to lay-over, like in a parking lot or something.

Thank you.
[/quote]

Here is the information everyone is looking for....you can sleep on the NEW power rear king slide!
The NEW slide is rated at 1200 lbs opened or closed.
I call Keystone today and talked to Robin in the New Customer Service Department. She had to double check this but the answer is yes you can sleep on the slide when closed as long as you stay below the 1200 lb rating. I had been told this by 3 different dealers and now confirmned by the factory.








Again this ONLY applies to the NEW re-designed rear power slide. 
I am with you I would like to be able to use the slide when closed for quick layovers in a parking lot etc. 
I hope this answers your question.

We are getting close to pulling the trigger on a new 250RS just have to work out the details.
BTW- The 2011 units will start production next month.


----------



## WERA976 (Feb 13, 2010)

Red Beard said:


> I called Keystone and asked about sleeping in the rear slide while it was in and they said no way, only use the slide when it was extended. I have a new 210RS that we got in late nov. Good luck i know that you will enjoy your new Outback.


Can you tell me what number you called? I want to call and find out for myself. It would really, really help us out, to not have to open the slide if we just need to lay-over, like in a parking lot or something.

Thank you.
[/quote]

Here is the information everyone is looking for....you can sleep on the NEW power rear king slide!
The NEW slide is rated at 1200 lbs opened or closed.
I call Keystone today and talked to Robin in the New Customer Service Department. She had to double check this but the answer is yes you can sleep on the slide when closed as long as you stay below the 1200 lb rating. I had been told this by 3 different dealers and now confirmned by the factory.








Again this ONLY applies to the NEW re-designed rear power slide. 
I am with you I would like to be able to use the slide when closed for quick layovers in a parking lot etc. 
I hope this answers your question.

We are getting close to pulling the trigger on a new 250RS just have to work out the details.
BTW- The 2011 units will start production next month.
[/quote]
Suh-weet, that's great news for us! Thanks!


----------



## JimBK17 (Feb 23, 2010)

Red Beard said:


> I called Keystone and asked about sleeping in the rear slide while it was in and they said no way, only use the slide when it was extended. I have a new 210RS that we got in late nov. Good luck i know that you will enjoy your new Outback.


Can you tell me what number you called? I want to call and find out for myself. It would really, really help us out, to not have to open the slide if we just need to lay-over, like in a parking lot or something.

Thank you.
[/quote]

Here is the information everyone is looking for....you can sleep on the NEW power rear king slide!
The NEW slide is rated at 1200 lbs opened or closed.
I call Keystone today and talked to Robin in the New Customer Service Department. She had to double check this but the answer is yes you can sleep on the slide when closed as long as you stay below the 1200 lb rating. I had been told this by 3 different dealers and now confirmned by the factory.








Again this ONLY applies to the NEW re-designed rear power slide. 
I am with you I would like to be able to use the slide when closed for quick layovers in a parking lot etc. 
I hope this answers your question.

We are getting close to pulling the trigger on a new 250RS just have to work out the details.
BTW- The 2011 units will start production next month.
[/quote]

That is great information. Didn't realize the 2011's were so close. I've been told my 280RS will roll off the assembly line some time the week of May 1st. I wonder if that means it will actually be a 2011 model rather than the 2010 we thought we were ordering? That would be nice! I can't wait to get out camping this summer...


----------



## TundraRoo (Mar 9, 2010)

Congrats on the new 280RS... and thanks for the great photos. Have you taken it on a trip yet?

I just placed an order for a 280RS and was told it'll be one of the first 2011's I'm not aware of any differences between the 2010-11

Please share your experiences and photos... I'll do the same when I get mine sometime in May.


----------



## outback_cheeseheads (Apr 5, 2010)

The dealership looks like Merz RV in Fond du lac WI. We are picking up our 250rs next week from there. See you on the road fellow Cheesehead. Looking back at your post it is not in Wisconsin but in Buford GA. I knew the buildings looked familier enjoy Lake Lanier. Ps everyone is a Packer fan deep down inside


----------

